
Generating naming languages - mewo2
http://mewo2.com/notes/naming-language/
======
DanielStraight
This seems to disproportionately generate languages where all syllables start
and end in a consonant.

Example: lium / les / seap / lim / mus / mis / sus / nus / suis / san / sois /
taum / puos / sais / mip / soup / lis / neuk / soes / nal / sis / sit / piom /
puot / saos / luk

This is rather unnatural, even in consonant heavy languages like the Slavic
languages. See:
[http://www.personal.ceu.hu/students/97/Roman_Zakharii/polski...](http://www.personal.ceu.hu/students/97/Roman_Zakharii/polski.htm)

Don't read this as disappointment though. This is really cool! Just wanted to
point out this quirk.

~~~
mewo2
Yeah, that's sort of deliberate. Because the consonant system is so much more
developed than the vowels, it's easier for them to do more of the heavy
lifting, even if that is a bit unusual in natural language terms. I could
probably stand to tweak the probabilities a bit though.

~~~
gliese1337
There are quite a lot of existing word generators that allow you to describe
words in different ways (declaratively according to phonotactic rules vs.
procedurally and so forth), and at different levels of detail depending on the
user's level of linguistic knowledge.

A fairly popular one which recently had a major update is Lexifer by William
Annis
([http://lingweenie.org/conlang/lexifer.html](http://lingweenie.org/conlang/lexifer.html)),
which allows specifying some fairly sophisticated statistical distributions.

My own entry into the space is Logopoeist ([https://github.com/conlang-
software-dev/Logopoeist](https://github.com/conlang-software-dev/Logopoeist)).
I did a comparative review of every known word generator at the time last
November, but unfortunately I haven't gotten around to publishing it yet.

------
ptrkrlsrd
Think I'll use this generator for generating endpoints for my new open API

